# Buying a used car



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

My husband is a car buff and always bought my cars for me. I have a long commute and he really looked after my rides. Actually that was the main reason I married himreliable transportation...But something happened 6 years ago. I fell in love with the Acura TL on my own and negotiated the price for my first car purchase . I am on my second one and looking for a third. And I am addicted to the search. I found a 2003 with 35k (original) last fall and thought I had a done deal. Then I told my son about the car and he outbid me by $500.So I have been looking and have found a beautiful 2008 model. Talking to a friend he told me to be careful buying this car because in 2008 all dealers slashed their prices because of the crashing market. So the suggested retail price for luxury cars was slashed that year and resale value of used cars should reflect this. His son bought an Acura suv that year and paid over $10000 less than their "sacrifice" price. Any thoughts on car prices from 2008?


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Search trader.ca for your area. Sort them by price and start dialing. 
for Ontario, there about 35 2008 TL's, listed from about $18K to $27K. 

When you know exactly what you want, it is easy to get a deal. 

My only advice, is to get your OWN UVIP (if in ON). Don't bother looking at any history the dealer shows you. Invest $20 up front.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Alberta vs "down east" cars*

I may be a newbie to the car buying game but out here in Alberta we run away kicking and screaming if a car is from the east. All that salt on the roads causes them to rust out quicker. So we discount eastern car prices and just look at cars prices from BC or Sask. Right or wrong that is the prevailing assumption here. I have been checking prices for over a year (semi retired and it is cheaper than going to the casino) What I have found is that asking prices are all over the map, depending on mileage and condition. And the odd out of touch buyer asking for an unrealistic price. However, prices are following a logical pattern. I would have thought that 2008 would be an annomoly because of the market crash but it does not appear to be.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

Thought I should chime in...while it is true there is more salt in the East, used car quality is always related to previous owner's habits...
I just spent 6 months waiting for the "perfect" used vehicle to come along. I knew the exact make and model and what options I wanted, then I would check everyday for the listings on many many sites online...
The car I found was discovered on ebay, and a little sleuthing onlline revealed the same listing on a "vehicle specific" web forum. Jackpot! Once I figured out the sellers online personae, I was able to sign up and search the forums he used, which revealed the entire history of the vehicle! I learned when the car had problems, new mods...everything! The most important thing, in my view anyway, is that the vehicle's owner was an "enthusiast" and cared enough to join many forums related to the specific vehicle. Also, and perhaps more importantly, I was able to use the knowledge garnered from reading web forums to make sure the seller was an honest person. For example, I had learned that the owner had experienced a steering issue, so it was nice to learn when I asked about it that he wasn't hiding anything.
So, my advice is to try and buy used privately, from someone who was keen on caring for the car to begin with. In my case, the seller was happy thet the buyer, (me), was also an enthusiast of that particular vehicle and planned on caring for the car like the seller had done.
good luck in your search, and check the forums' for sale sections!
Peace


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.autonation.com

It is very easy to buy a car from the U.S, the selection is more varied and the pricing is lower than in Canada, plus if you buy a Southern Car, No Salt

We have been involved in buying at least six cars which we have brought in, it is very easy, the Government even have a site where you can download all the info.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Beware cars that have sat out in the sun, like in an employers parking lot in Florida, Texas, Arizona, Alberta, Okanagan. The lifetime of the seats and dashboard will be substantially reduced. Even the paint job. Also check whether the car can be imported. Honda was famous for saying the Accords did not satisfy Canadian standards when they did just to protect against the grey market. Also be aware of flooded vehicles that were totally written of by the insurance companies.

With a few caveats, importing a car can be a big saving. But it takes some homework.


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

Used cars ain't so bad if you know the dealer who is selling it I suppose. Or maybe if your best pal is selling his old one for a 'friendly-deal' that would be better. That would do... anything to save!


----------

